# Coupon and deals for dog food!



## cuddles (Jan 6, 2016)

I found this website a few months ago from a facebook group and I've recommended the site before for their food finder. Today I saw that they started a coupon/deal page for pet food. 

Though I would share this with everyone here! There's some pretty awesome deals at onlynaturalpet & wag right now. The address is Best Pet Food Deals, Coupons, and Discounts!

Other than the coupon stuff, they show really low priced treats at different stores. I got a bag of Solid gold cinna-bone for like 13 bucks (the 2.5 pound bags) yesterday and it's regularly 25 or 30 dollars!! :becky:


----------



## sparrow (May 28, 2016)

wow thank you very much for this!


----------

